
Django Command Extensions - samueladam
http://wiki.github.com/django-extensions/django-extensions/current-command-extensions
======
gourneau
This is an indispensable tool for my Django development.

Highlights:

* shell_plus - will open a Python shell with your models from the project already imported.

* runserver_plus - [http://code.google.com/p/django-command-extensions/wiki/RunS...](http://code.google.com/p/django-command-extensions/wiki/RunServerPlus) is a great debugging tool. It will give you an Ajax Python shell where the error occurred.

* dumpscript - is the most pythonic way to make backups of your database. "Generates a Python script that will repopulate the database using objects"

If you are using Django, use this project.

------
tvon
A screencast on the subject:

[http://ericholscher.com/blog/2008/sep/12/screencast-
django-c...](http://ericholscher.com/blog/2008/sep/12/screencast-django-
command-extensions/)

------
FraaJad
You can add these kind of command extensions to your python projects by using
<http://pythonpaste.org/>

Pylons, repoze.bfg etc already use paste for generating project templates,
custom shell and runserver.

It is quite easy to add this to any python project.

~~~
FraaJad
An example:
[http://www.themeswiki.org/Creating_template_for_Python_packa...](http://www.themeswiki.org/Creating_template_for_Python_package)

------
shakedown
Shell_plus is just what I was looking for. Shell driven coding really speeds
up my development, and this helps a lot by relieving me of copying and pasting
many imports every time I run a new shell.

------
j2d2
I discovered this via pinax and love it. It's trivial to setup for django
users.

